# Off-Topic >  PIR Solar Light - What's Inside? (4K)

## tsbrownie

I thought you might be interested in what's inside one of these inexpensive solar lights with a PIR detector.

----------

Toolmaker51 (May 27, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

So-so at electricity, I feel handicapped; not being more electronics savvy.

----------

tsbrownie (May 27, 2021)

----------

